# New potential Adoption of 2 sisters



## carche (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello,
I am meeting 2 sisters that are 9 years old this afternoon. They're with a rescue and their owner passed away. I have an 11 year old female that i've had since she was 8 months old. We lost our boy a year ago and my Mia is not adjusting well. Needing suggestions for the meet and great.

thanks everyone


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

When I have introduced my fluffs, I had them meet away from our home. Safe zone for both
Also bringing two in might be overwhelming for your little girl at first, just take extra time with her, let her make the first move to the fluffs, it can take time, especially with two
I wish you the best


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

I have no experience or knowledge with this since I only have one fluff but I wish you the best and hope others here can help out like Paula has!:wub:


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

*2 sisters*

When trying to introduce a new dog or in your case 2 new dogs in to your home where there are dog/dogs already living it should always be done on neutral territory. Introductions should always be face to rear with the most dominant dog presenting the rear first. This shows the dominant dog that the human is controlling the situation. The dogs should continue to meet face to rear until all the dogs have had a chance to smell each other’s anal sac’s. This is very important in order to diffuse a potential fight. The sac’s are an encyclopedia of information for the other dogs to introduce themselves to each other. Supervision of the dogs during this meet and greet is very important. Here are a few examples...
Anal Sac’s tell the other dog: 
1) Sex of the dog
2) Spayed/Neutered/Intacted male/Female that has not been spayed
3) Where have you been
4) What have you been eating
5) How old the dog is
6) Health of the dog
7) Etc...


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I guess the initial introduction has happened. How did it go? 

For the future days (assuming you take the duo), when I have brought new adoptees or fosters into my home, I keep the new ones in a separate room for a day or so and prefer to have their early interactions outside in my fenced yard (or portions of it that are enclosed by x-pen fencing. Inside there are too many places to hide or bump into each other. Consider keeping leashes on them, at least dragging. Avoid potential competition over food or toys, by keeping these things separate, too. Try to be observant how these early encounters go, and go slowly if any of them seems scared or jealous.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I think I saw their picture on FB and they are adorable. I hope the meet and greet went well. I really don't have any advise for them meeting Mia other than the above suggestions. Let us know if you adopted them?


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Hoping the "Meet & Greet" went well & that your family has grown by two. Please update when you get a chance. I only have one Maltese (Abella). She is the most mellow dog I have ever had - so content as long as she is with me. The one thing that can get a reaction out of her is another little WHITE dog. She can be sound asleep on her blanket in my shopping cart or in her buggy and if a little WHITE dog enters her eyesight she immediately perks up. I don't have a clue why - unless it goes back to when she was a puppy and there was one very hyper "barky" Maltese at Puppy Class that left a lifelong impression on her??? Not sure how she would react if I got another Maltese.......


----------

